# [SAMBA] Tool di configurazione

## federico

A breve penso che mi tocchera' fare una configurazione per samba lunga e probabilmente complessa, mi domandavo se non esiste per caso un tool di configurazione per samba che possa rendere questo lavoro meno disastroso di quanto sicuramente sara'.

Federico

----------

## Raffo

sinceramente nn lo so, ma ti rispondo per dirti che vale la pena imparare a configurare samba a mano. anche perchè con un file ben commentato nn è poi tanto complesso...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  mi domandavo se non esiste per caso un tool di configurazione per samba

 

swat ? Non ne conosco altri

Coda

----------

## federico

E dire che io ci ho messo una settimana a fare quello di casa mia con 5 pc e una configurazione quasi facile... Sono preoccupato perche' dove devo fare questo lavoro ci sono client windows di tutti i generi, ancora non ho neanche capito se per dire su windows xp si puo' e come specificare un nome utente diverso da quello che si sta utilizzando per accedere a una condivisione samba, oppure se linux puo' gestire questa cosa associando diversi nomi utente per ovviare a questo problema...

Questa tanto per dirne una, per questo mi domandavo se non ci fosse qualcosa di facile da utilizzare..

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> E dire che io ci ho messo una settimana a fare quello di casa mia con 5 pc e una configurazione quasi facile... Sono preoccupato perche' dove devo fare questo lavoro ci sono client windows di tutti i generi, ancora non ho neanche capito se per dire su windows xp si puo'

 

guarda, dove lavoravo prima c'era un server ibm con suse: il server faceva anche da file-repository e ci accedevo sia io (w2k), senza utente, che un collega (w2k) con utenza e password, che la segretaria (winXp) con utenza e senza utenza. Ora, io credo che sia possibile.. non so con quanta difficoltà.

Coda

----------

## Raffo

nn penso sia difficile fare quello che dici, nn basta creare diversi "tipi" di utenti sul server samba? con diversi permessi, password e dettagli vari... ma magari nn ho capito cosa intendi...

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> nn penso sia difficile fare quello che dici, nn basta creare diversi "tipi" di utenti sul server samba? con diversi permessi, password e dettagli vari... ma magari nn ho capito cosa intendi...

 

Che tipo l'utente federico non puo' connettersi a una home che si chiama riccardo se usa winxp ad esempio... Ho questo come prima perplessita' perche' e' la prima che noto, ma sono sicuro che ne arriveranno parecchie altre, come per esempio ci sara' da fare qualcosa per fare in modo che alcuni utenti possano accedere a condivisioni con password ma non tutti in questa condivisione possono editare tutti i file, o alcuni solo alcuni, alcuni possono leggere tutto, alcuni solo certi...

E' una tragedia...

----------

## Raffo

io sinceramente nn la vedo tragica. escludendo il fatto che "l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita", penso che con una guida alla mano ed un file commentato bene (e ce ne sono in giro) nn avrai grossi problemi...

----------

## fat_penguin

Sul sito sito di Samba trovi dell'ottima documentazione.

Ad ogni modo puoi fare praticamente tutto con samba, addirittura puoi creare un dominio di tipo NT (winzoz)... Nella doc trovi diversi how to ed esempi.

Per quel che riguarda i tools di configurazione, come diceva Coda, c'è swat, ma sinceramente fai prima con il file di conf.... copia incolla dalla doc e vai tranquillo.

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## socrat3

Prova a ricercare gamba su sourceforge.net è ottimo. ciao

----------

## n3mo

Prima di farti prendere dal panico ricordati una cosa, se con windows si può fare, con samba viene sicuramente meglio, per esperienza personale ti dico che la prima cosa da fare è dividere le utenze in gruppi, poi sfruttare i gruppi ed i permessi di scrittura per gestire al meglio le autorizzazioni, poi c'è sempre il forum   :Wink: 

----------

## kender_m

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   nn penso sia difficile fare quello che dici, nn basta creare diversi "tipi" di utenti sul server samba? con diversi permessi, password e dettagli vari... ma magari nn ho capito cosa intendi... 
> 
> Che tipo l'utente federico non puo' connettersi a una home che si chiama riccardo se usa winxp ad esempio...

 

Come consigliato dagli altri ti consiglio di leggerti il monolitico samba-howto.. ad ogni modo per il tuo primo dubbio io ho risolto nel modo seguente:

```
path = /home/%u

username = %u

read only = no

browsable = no

```

dove prende lo username dal login di samba (che potrebbe essere differente da quello "ufficiale") ma è consigliato ed auspicabile che gli username per utenti di samba siano gli stessi che hai sul server.. per fare l'autenticazione diretta degli utenti in base al loro login sui vari win, purtroppo a meno di usare xp prof (o forse anche 2k, ma non ho mai provato) non è possibile (o almeno non dovrebbe esserlo  :Wink:  , è anche sottolineato sempre nel famoso samba-howto)

----------

## federico

 *kender_m wrote:*   

> usare xp prof (o forse anche 2k, ma non ho mai provato) non è possibile (o almeno non dovrebbe esserlo  , è anche sottolineato sempre nel famoso samba-howto)

 

Ma e' proprio su xp prof che non posso specificare l'username mentre sul 2k si... Ad ogni modo sto realizzando che sono fregato e mi tocca leggermi sto samba howto qui... Il punto e' che sara' la tempistica che determinera' se sara' linux a campeggiare sul server o il malefico 2k3 percui se io non dovessi riuscire velocemente nel mio intento (come gia' mi pare che sara') il mega capo silurera' la mia idea e mettera' il suo amato 2k3 ...

LA LOTTA CONTRO I POTENTI !!

----------

## blackgenio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Che tipo l'utente federico non puo' connettersi a una home che si chiama riccardo se usa winxp ad esempio... Ho questo come prima perplessita' perche' e' la prima che noto, ma sono sicuro che ne arriveranno parecchie altre, come per esempio ci sara' da fare qualcosa per fare in modo che alcuni utenti possano accedere a condivisioni con password ma non tutti in questa condivisione possono editare tutti i file, o alcuni solo alcuni, alcuni possono leggere tutto, alcuni solo certi... 
> 
> 

 

Ciao

guarda le cose che vuoi fare tu con samba si fanno tranquillamente ..

studiatelo un pochetto e vedrai che non è poi così tragico anzi ..

Swat io come tool di configurazione te lo sconsiglio .. aggiunge un sacco di variabili che a volte incasinano e basta .. creati un file di configurazione piccolo leggero e pulito solo con ciò

che ti serve e basta.

Volendo vista la nuova normativa su Privacy e Sicurezza potresti pensare di utilizzare samba come Dominio per macchine winxp/win2k ..   :Cool: 

----------

## n3mo

Da ricordare inoltre che swat riscrive il file di configurazione togliendo tutte parti commentate che aiutano non poco, almeno agli smemorati vecchietti come me.....

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che tipo l'utente federico non puo' connettersi a una home che si chiama riccardo se usa winxp ad esempio
> 
> 

 

ho dei seri dubbi sul discriminare il so.

Lo vorrei fare anche io per problemi di accesso multiplo al dominio.

(stesso user che si logga da Xp o da w2k)

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Ho questo come prima perplessita' perche' e' la prima che noto, ma sono sicuro che ne arriveranno parecchie altre, come per esempio ci sara' da fare qualcosa per fare in modo che alcuni utenti possano accedere a condivisioni con password ma non tutti in questa condivisione possono editare tutti i file, o alcuni solo alcuni, alcuni possono leggere tutto, alcuni solo certi...
> 
> 

 

questo e' decisamente + facile.

Come hanno gia' consigliato e' bene usare i gruppi e poi con ACL e qualche paramentro in smb.conf non e' un problema.

Visto che il tempo e' determinante magari simula nella tua rete casalinga.

(e poi ti porti la config gia' a buon punto)

Un consiglio:

Attenzione ai nomi degli share se ci sono macchine win 9x!

Nessuno spazio e max 8 chars.

Ciao

----------

## kender_m

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *kender_m wrote:*   usare xp prof (o forse anche 2k, ma non ho mai provato) non è possibile (o almeno non dovrebbe esserlo  , è anche sottolineato sempre nel famoso samba-howto) 
> 
> Ma e' proprio su xp prof che non posso specificare l'username mentre sul 2k si... 

 

Strano, perché io, previo richiesta di login al server samba con il samba-user (oltre al login a win) mi riesco a loggare alla mia home sul server con qualsiasi versione di win provata (98, NT4, xp he, xp pr)   :Shocked: 

Se può servire ti posto il mio smb.conf

----------

## federico

 *kender_m wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *kender_m wrote:*   usare xp prof (o forse anche 2k, ma non ho mai provato) non è possibile (o almeno non dovrebbe esserlo  , è anche sottolineato sempre nel famoso samba-howto) 
> 
> Ma e' proprio su xp prof che non posso specificare l'username mentre sul 2k si...  
> 
> Strano, perché io, previo richiesta di login al server samba con il samba-user (oltre al login a win) mi riesco a loggare alla mia home sul server con qualsiasi versione di win provata (98, NT4, xp he, xp pr)  
> ...

 

Volentieri, io ho questo problema qui a casa ad esempio, la mia condivisione ha nome blackman sul portatile mio e dal pc xp di mia madre che ha come nome utente mamma non riesco a loggarmici  :Smile:  E questo tipo di problema si presentera' sicuramente anche nella futura installazione.

Inizio a simulare gia' da subito la rete direttamente qui a casa mia cosi' mi porto avanti !

----------

## kender_m

 *federico wrote:*   

> Volentieri, io ho questo problema qui a casa ad esempio, la mia condivisione ha nome blackman sul portatile mio e dal pc xp di mia madre che ha come nome utente mamma non riesco a loggarmici  E questo tipo di problema si presentera' sicuramente anche nella futura installazione.
> 
> Inizio a simulare gia' da subito la rete direttamente qui a casa mia cosi' mi porto avanti !

 

Cosa intendi con la "condivisione"? il workgroup? in tal caso quello deve essere lo stesso su tutti i computer che si devono collegare a samba..

per il pc di tua mamma, hai creato un smbuser "mamma"?

Ad ogni modo questo è il mio smb.conf:

```

[global]

workgroup = iltuoworkgroup

server string = SambaServer

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

hide unreadable = yes

security = user

guest account = guest

encrypt passwords = yes

directory security mask = 0700

passdb backend = smbpasswd

obey pam restrictions = yes

pam password change = yes

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 10.0.0.

# Print configuration

printing = cups

printcap name = cups

disable spoolss = yes

show add printer wizard = no

load printers = yes

[homes]

comment = Home degli utenti

path = /home/%u

username = %u

read only = no

browsable = no

[shared]

comment = Directory comune

path = /home/samba/public

read only = no

writable = yes

guest ok = yes

browsable = yes

force group = users

[printers]

#security = share

path = /var/spool/samba

printer admin = root

create mask = 0600

guest ok = yes

printable = yes

use client driver = yes

browsable = no

public = yes

writable = no

[print$]

path = /var/lib/samba/printers

browsable = yes

read only = yes

write list = root

guest ok = yes

```

giusto una nota: 10.0.0 è la mia sottorete locale..

se qualcosa non è chiaro chiedi pure, se sarò in grado cercherò di risponderti  :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

conosco swat

aggiungerei anche che ho trovato molto una figata il filesystem CODA

l'ho studiato un pò per la mia tesi di laurea e devo dire che come performance, sicurezza, ecc.. è davvero grandioso.

tutto questo chiaramente è una parentesi

----------

## federico

Per condivisione intendo proprio una home condivisa. L'esempio pratico e' che tutti i pc fanno parte del gruppo MATRIX, la mia home condivisa sul mio portatile si chiama /home/blackman ma il pc mamma quando fa per connettersi mi dice che l'utente e' ALTAIR/Guest (altair e' il nome del portatile) e chiede di inserire una pass, ho maneggiato qualche file ma non penso di aver capito come si fa nella maniera corretta. Nel win2k il problema non si presentava perche' mi chiedeva anche l'utente  :Smile:  Dove faro' questa installazione c'e' qualche pc win9x e qualche pc xp dove mi si presentera' nuovamente questo problema qui ..

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Nel win2k il problema non si presentava perche' mi chiedeva anche l'utente  Dove faro' questa installazione c'e' qualche pc win9x e qualche pc xp dove mi si presentera' nuovamente questo problema qui ..

 

ricorda che "security=user" significa che devi necessariamente avere un utente corrispondente a quello che si sta loggando sulla macchina samba. Se tua mamma ha un utente mamma sul pc Xp, ma non c'e' un utente corrispondente sul pc samba, credo che sia corretto che non riesci a loggarti.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Jan 13, 2005 5:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fat_penguin

@codadilupo: non mi risulta che sia come dici tu... cmq devo verificare!

fat_penguin

----------

## codadilupo

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> @codadilupo: non mi risulta che sia come dici tu... cmq devo verificare!
> 
> fat_penguin

 

 *il particolareggiato smb.conf file wrote:*   

> # "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account
> 
> # in this server for every user accessing the server. See
> 
> # /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/ServerType.html in the samba-doc
> ...

 

a me sembra che questo significhi che devo avere un account utente sul server samba, quando mi ci loggo da un'altra macchina, altrimenti ciccia.... se ho capito male ditemelo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fat_penguin

@codadilupo: sorry, pensavo intendessi dire che l'utente sulla macchina windows dovesse avere lo stesso nome dell'account sul server samba... 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## codadilupo

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> @codadilupo: sorry, pensavo intendessi dire che l'utente sulla macchina windows dovesse avere lo stesso nome dell'account sul server samba... 
> 
> byebye
> 
> fat_penguin

 

no !  :Wink:  Anche se, suppongo, che se l'utente winzozz ha user e pwd identici, probabilmente, gli crea meno problemi... almeno organizzativi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## alexbr

Scusate se mi intrometto nella conversazione... ma avete provato a vedere questo how-to sul sito  ufficiale di gentoo? 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/quick-samba-howto.xml

tra l'altro è anche in italiano...

my 2 cents,

alexbr

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ricorda che "security=user" significa che devi necessariamente avere un utente corrispondente a quello che si sta loggando sulla macchina samba. Se tua mamma ha un utente mamma sul pc Xp, ma non c'e' un utente corrispondente sul pc samba, credo che sia corretto che non riesci a loggarti.
> 
> Coda

 

Infatti uso security share ! :°

----------

## federico

io uso una cosa del genere

```

[global]

   workgroup = MATRIX

   server string = Altair Samba Server %v

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   security = share

   encrypt passwords = yes

   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

   dns proxy = no

# Una dir per l'utenza, privata!

[BlackMan Home]

   comment = BlackMan's Stuff

   path = /home/blackman

   valid users = blackman

   public = no

   read only = no

   printable = no

   create mask = 0765 

```

   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

   hide unreadable = yes

   #security = user

   hosts allow = 192.168.15.

   map to guest = bad password

   guest account = guest

   invalid users = root

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Infatti uso security share ! :°

 

uhmm.. qui mi pare di capire che share serva ad accedere ad una directory condivisa senza fornire user e password... se te le chiede, é perché non trova nulla di valido corrispondente..

```
When clients connect to a share level security server they need not log onto the server with a valid username and password before attempting to connect to a shared resource (although modern clients such as Windows 95/98 and Windows NT will send a logon request with a username but no password when talking to a security = share  server). Instead, the clients send authentication information (passwords) on a per-share basis, at the time they attempt to connect to that share.

Note that smbd ALWAYS uses a valid UNIX user to act on behalf of the client, even in security = share level security.

As clients are not required to send a username to the server in share level security, smbd uses several techniques to determine the correct UNIX user to use on behalf of the client.

A list of possible UNIX usernames to match with the given client password is constructed using the following methods :

    *

      If the guest only parameter is set, then all the other stages are missed and only the guest account username is checked.

    *

      Is a username is sent with the share connection request, then this username (after mapping - see username map), is added as a potential username.

    *

      If the client did a previous logon request (the SessionSetup SMB call) then the username sent in this SMB will be added as a potential username.

    *

      The name of the service the client requested is added as a potential username.

    *

      The NetBIOS name of the client is added to the list as a potential username.

    *

      Any users on the user list are added as potential usernames. 

If the guest only parameter is not set, then this list is then tried with the supplied password. The first user for whom the password matches will be used as the UNIX user.

If the guest only parameter is set, or no username can be determined then if the share is marked as available to the guest account, then this guest user will be used, otherwise access is denied.

Note that it can be very confusing in share-level security as to which UNIX username will eventually be used in granting access.

See also the section NOTE ABOUT USERNAME/PASSWORD VALIDATION.
```

----------

## federico

E' infognatissima sta cosa...

Devo trovarmi un BABBAZZO HOWTO per samba...

----------

## power83

e se invece si vuole fare un semplice file sharing su una macchina win 9x o xp?

basta anche solo una directory condivisa per il mio scopo, giusto solo per passarsi i file che ho su un vecchio pc

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> E' infognatissima sta cosa...
> 
> Devo trovarmi un BABBAZZO HOWTO per samba...

 

purtroppo é la gestione degli utenti/password/condivisione di windows che é inforgnatissima   :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## croot

 *federico wrote:*   

> io uso una cosa del genere
> 
> ```
> 
> [global]
> ...

 

se capisco bene vuoi entrare senza loggarti allora dovrebbe essere sufficiente usare

guest ok = yes

----------

## federico

No io voglio entrare loggandomi, pero' non capisco in che modo funzioni la comunicazione windows linux... Riassumento la questione e' che se io sul server linux ho una condivisione con un id e una pass, dal client windows non posso loggarmici a meno che il client abbia lo stesso id, ma chiaramente non posso mettere 10 utenti con lo stesso id solo perche' questi vogliono accedere alla stessa condivisione protetta, e inoltre la condivisione non dovrebbe essere una sola ma molteplici, e tutte con password.

----------

## croot

scusa non capisco la differenza tra id e utente..

----------

## federico

e' la stessa cosa, id e utente nel concetto in cui la esprimevo io...

Esemplificando:

macchina windows utente pippo

macchina linux condivisione directory con utente topolino

pippo non si collega a topolino

macchina windows utente topolino

macchina linux condivisione directory con utente topolino

topolino si collega a topolino

Il problema e' che la soluzione 2 si presenta mai difatti...

----------

## croot

ok ti do un altra risposta perchè ho sonno e voglio andare a dormire.

Le cose stanno così:

tu crei un utente su linux tipo:

useradd -g utentisamba -d /mnt/samba/homes/ -s /bin/false -m utenteuno

poi crei lo stesso utente samba

smbpasswd -a utenteuno

poi aggiungi l'account macchina:

groupadd macchine

useradd -g macchine -d /dev/null -s /bin/false macchinawinzozz$

poi ti logghi.

ovviamente ci deve essere una share adeguata

nel smb.conf ci vuole share=user

questo in poche parole ma la cose è un bel po' più complessa.

fai attenzione perchè aggiungere /dev/null come home dell'account macchina puo essere pericoloso nel caso tu debba cancellare quell'account

perchè cancelleresti anche /dev/null

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fede facciamo il gioco del copia e impara.

Domani se ho tempo t posto il mio file di config di samba in cui c'è anche una cartella scrivibile da più utenti ed altre cosine carine. Poi ci si sbizzarrisce.

Cmq davvero, anche se può sembrar palloso, il samba guide e la samba howto collection valgono il tempo speso per leggerle.

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Fede facciamo il gioco del copia e impara.
> 
> Domani se ho tempo t posto il mio file di config di samba in cui c'è anche una cartella scrivibile da più utenti ed altre cosine carine. Poi ci si sbizzarrisce.
> 
> Cmq davvero, anche se può sembrar palloso, il samba guide e la samba howto collection valgono il tempo speso per leggerle.

 

Facciamo questo gioco ^_^

Giuro ci sto provando a leggerle delle guide di samba ma le configurazioni sono cosi' varie che spesso mi ci perdo, spero che magari partendo che so dal tuo file di conf un po' vario possa essere piu' facile? Probabilmente le mie difficolta' sono anche dovute al fatto che non conosco bene come lavora windows su questa cosa o quantomeno non capisco come mai ogni windows lavora in maniera diversa  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

> ...o quantomeno non capisco come mai ogni windows lavora in maniera diversa   

 

ecco...diciamoci la verita!!!  :Laughing: 

nessuno lo capisce....neanche in M$

----------

## kender_m

Mah, secondo me l'howto è fatto molto bene ed è pure discretamente chiaro.... e direi che per il momento ti basta leggere i primi 3 capitolo....

comunque prova a partire dal mio smb.conf  :Cool:  per quel che ho capito le tue esigenze, le soddisfa tutte...

la cartella shared è una cartella condivisa in cui tutti gli utenti della rete locale possono leggere e scrivere, mentre (ovviamente) alle home possono accedere solamente i proprietari... nel mio caso gli username linux corrispondono a quelli di samba, cioè nel tuo caso, supponendo che tu voglia creare una dir esclusivamente per tua mamma, crei un utente mamma (useradd mamma etc) e poi crei un utente samba mamma (smbpasswd -a mamma)...

----------

## federico

 *kender_m wrote:*   

> solamente i proprietari... nel mio caso gli username linux corrispondono a quelli di samba, cioè nel tuo caso, supponendo che tu voglia creare una dir esclusivamente per tua mamma, crei un utente mamma (useradd mamma etc) e poi crei un utente samba mamma (smbpasswd -a mamma)...

 

Il problema si pone quando dall'utente "mamma" voglio accedere alla home di "federico"   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT:

Sto valutando di stamparmi tutta la guida di samba e portarmela la mattina in uni...

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema si pone quando dall'utente "mamma" voglio accedere alla home di "federico"  
> 
> 

 

e creare uno share extra "homes" dove ci sono tutte le home e con le ACL regolamenti l'accesso?

----------

## kender_m

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *kender_m wrote:*   solamente i proprietari... nel mio caso gli username linux corrispondono a quelli di samba, cioè nel tuo caso, supponendo che tu voglia creare una dir esclusivamente per tua mamma, crei un utente mamma (useradd mamma etc) e poi crei un utente samba mamma (smbpasswd -a mamma)... 
> 
> Il problema si pone quando dall'utente "mamma" voglio accedere alla home di "federico"  
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

Aaaaaah, ma vuoi che solo l'utente mamma possa accedere alla home di federico o tutti i possibili utenti di samba?

beh..

caso 1) il tuo smb.conf dovrebbe essere tipo

```
path = /home/federico

read only = yes

browsable = yes

guest ok = no

valid users = mamma, federico

```

caso 2) vedi la configurazione della shared che ho postato ieri  :Wink: 

PS tutto questo vale se usi security = user con security = share ricordo che avevo avuto parecchi problemi sul riconoscimento degli utenti e anche se così sembra più complicato, in realtà è il modo "corretto" (anche a detta degli sviluppatori di samba) di fare le cose....  :Wink: 

 *Samba-HOWTO-Collection, pag 76 wrote:*   

> There are reports that recent MS Windows clients do not like to work with share mode security servers. You are strongly discouraged from using Share Level security.

 

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Il problema si pone quando dall'utente "mamma" voglio accedere alla home di "federico"  
> 
>  
> ...

 

E' un po' oneroso, se ho 10 home e 10 utenti e questi 10 utenti tra di loro si scambiano tutti il pc sono 100 entry ... Dannato windowsxp che diavolo gli e' saltato in testa a quelli la di eliminare la richiesta del nome utente ...

----------

## xchris

e perche'???

Crei uno share che punta ad /home

QUesto share sara' visibile a tutti...ma tramite i permessi solo alcuni potranno entrare nelle home di altri.

ciao

----------

## federico

I permessi di chmod e chown intendi?

----------

## xchris

esatto.

Quando fai accesso agli share... vengono usati i permessi degli utenti UNIX

Quindi puoi regolamentare l'accesso senza problemi.

Se ti organizzi per bene i gruppi e i permessi non dovresti avere problemi.

Ciao

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti organizzi per bene i gruppi e i permessi non dovresti avere problemi.

 

Non male come idea, il tutto starebbe in questo SE  :Smile: 

Appena capiamo cosa c'e' da fare inizio a organizzare in questa maniera per questo tipo di problema. Grazie ^^

----------

## xchris

di nulla..

ricorda anche di vedere "come crea i file" attraverso samba.

Cioe'.. con quali permessi...

le parole magiche in smb.conf (dentro agli share) sono:

create mask =

directory mask =

e risulta molto comodo anche:

admin users = @comunic

(in questo caso gruppo comunic)

san google fara' il resto  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

